# Charlotte - Velveteen Dumbo Fawn Berkshire



## WolfPuppy

Hi everyone! 

I'd like to introduce my little girl. Her name is Charlotte, and I've had her for four and a half weeks now. She is a velveteen dumbo fawn berkshire girl from Bleu Royale Rattery, She was four weeks old when I got her, so she is a little over two months old now. She has a huge personality - she popcorns, bruxes, and chirps when she is happy, and she likes nothing better than being on my shoulder all day. I love her velveteen fur too - so soft and pretty. You can see in the photos that she has typical velveteen whiskers, not super curly, but a bit bent. 

I plan on getting her a friend in a week or so. Her friend will be a black english irish dumbo rex. 

Here are some pictures:























A couple of blurry but cute photos I took the day after I got her:







Sleeping in my hood:







Hope you all enjoy seeing the photos of my little buddy! 

~Wolfie


----------



## hrl20100

Oh jesus she is adorable!!!! 

Want to see photos of the little rex when you get her!


----------



## Malarz

I've just been overloaded with cuteness this morning!


----------



## QueenBea

My gosh those are adorable! good luck with her friend


----------



## Minky

Too cute! I love her!


----------



## kakequinn

Too cute! I second pictures of her friend when you get her.


----------



## WolfPuppy

Thanks everyone! She is my little sweetie pea.  I'm getting her friend tomorrow, so pictures to come soon.


----------



## Mball77

She seems like a really chill rat!


----------



## theRatGirl

Wow, she is adorable! I love Bleu Royale Rattery!


----------



## chichi

More please!


----------



## MomToRats

awww so cute


----------



## Wieju

She is beautiful!!


----------



## WolfPuppy

Thanks so much, everyone. She really is a sweetie. 

I got her friend Anna this Saturday. Here are some pictures of her:

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?258474-Anna-Black-Irish-Dumbo-Rex


----------



## Smarion0006

Awww! Can't wait to see more pics of her and her new friend!


----------

